# 2017 Longsjo Classic Pro Woman's Race !



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

It was a great weekend of racing at The Longsjo Classic the second oldest race in the US. Here is a little glimpse of the two days of racing for the ladies in Leominster and Fitchburg.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd3n66ITAOc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxbKIuE_o6s


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Very cool. Thanks for posting that.


----------

